# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  بناء نظام مالي مضاد للإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

*بناء نظام مالي مضاد للإرهاب*_سيلينا ريالويو__تقوم الحكومة الأميركية بمساعدة حلفائها الأجانب على تعزيز قدرتهم على منع__الإرهابيين من استخدام النظام المالي العالمي لدعم مؤامراتهم. وتحدد المجموعة__العاملة لمكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين التي تمثل عدة وكالات حكومية تلك الدول التي تمس__حاجتها إلى التدريب والمساعدة الفنية الأميركية. ويتعين على كل دولة لكي تحارب__الإرهاب بنجاح أن تقوم بتطوير الإطار القانوني الضروري والأنظمة المصرفية ووحدة__الاستخبارات المالية وفرض القانون والعملية القضائية. وقد قدّمت الولايات المتحدة__مساعدة لتعزيز القدرة لمساعدة دول في إفريقيا وآسيا وأوروبا وأميركا اللاتينية__والشرق الأوسط وتعاونت مع منظمات إقليمية ومؤسسات مالية__دولية__._
قامت الحكومة الأميركية، استجابة لهجمات 11/9، بشن حرب عالمية على الإرهاب علىخمس جبهات: عسكرية واستخباراتية ومتعلقة بفرض القانون ومالية ودبلوماسية. وقامتالولايات المتحدة بتطوير إستراتيجية مالية لمكافحة الإرهاب مرتكزة على ثلاثة أركانلكشف وتفكيك وردع الشبكات المالية الإرهابية. أولا، نقوم بفرض القانون وإجراءالعمليات الإستخباراتية التي تقدم ممولي الإرهابيين للعدالة. ثانيا، نستخدم إجراءاتالتسمية العلنية لتسمية وخزي ووقف أرصدة الجماعات الإرهابية ومؤيديهم. ثالثا، قمنابتطوير برامج لتعزيز القدرة لتقوية مؤسسات حلفائنا الأجانب لمحاربة تمويلالإرهابيين بطريقة توقعية. وفي حين أن الركنيين الأولين يرتبطان بالماضي، وبالتحقيقفي عمليات التمويل المعروفة بعد وقوعها، فإن الركن الثالث لتعزيز القدرة يركز علىتعزيز قدرات الدول على حماية الأنظمة المالية العالمية من إساءة الاستعمال من قبلممولي الإرهابيين.
*تنسيق التدريب والمساعدة الفنية*
قادت الولايات المتحدة بعد هجمات 11/9 تأسيس المجموعة العاملة لمكافحة تمويلالإرهابيين لتنسيق وتطوير وتوفير التدريب والمساعدة الفنية لشركائنا الأجانبالمعرضين أكثر من غيرهم لتمويل الإرهابيين. وتشمل المجموعة التي يرأسها كل من مكتبمنسق مكافحة الإرهاب بوزارة الخارجية ومكتب شؤون المخدرات الدولي وفرض القانون،تشمل دوائر مختلفة في الحكومة الأميركية من وزارات الخارجية والمالية والعدل والأمنالداخلي وتجتمع كل أسبوعين لتلقي المعلومات الإستخباراتية وتحديد مواعيد رحلاتالتقييم ومراجعة تقارير الدول وبحث تطوير وتنفيذ برامج المساعدة الفنية والتدريب. واستخدمت هذه المجموعة المؤلفة من عدة دوائر الخبرة الموجودة للحكومة الأميركية فيجهودها لمحاربة غسيل الأموال والجريمة المنظمة واستهدفت معالجة تمويل الإرهابيين. 
*إستهداف المساعدة*
وقامت المجموعة العاملة لمكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين، بعد تلقيها فيضا من طلباتالمساعدة من حلفائنا الأجانب، بتطوير العملية التالية لوضع أولويات لاستخداممواردنا المالية والبشرية المحدودة لبناء أنظمة شاملة لمكافحة غسيل الأموال وتمويلالإرهابيين عن طريق المساعدة الخارجية الأميركية.
تحديد ووضع أولويات للدول التي تمس حاجتها إلى المساعدة للتعامل مع تمويل الإرهابيين بمساهمة من وكالات المخابرات وفرض القانون.تقييم أنظمة مكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين للدول ذات الأولوية من قبل فريق تقييم للأنظمة المالية يتألف من خبراء قانونيين وماليين وفيما يتعلق بفرض القانون. ويمضي فريق التقييم عادة أسبوعا في الدولة للاجتماع مع سلطات الحكومة المضيفة من وزارات العدل والداخلية والمالية وسلطات فرض القانون والبنك المركزي والقطاع الخاص لمعرفة مدى معالجتها لغسيل الأموال وجرائم تمويل الإرهابيين.إعداد تقرير للتقييم الرسمي عن التعرض لتمويل الإرهابيين وتقديم توصيات للتدريب والمساعدة الفنية لمعالجة مواطن الضعف هذه. ويقدم الفريق تقريره في غضون شهر تقريبا. ويتم تقاسم التقرير الرسمي مع الحكومة المضيفة لتخمين تقبلها ولتنسيق عروض المساعدة الأميركية.وضع خطة لتنفيذ التدريب مستندة إلى هذه التوصيات. وقد تشتمل برامج المساعدة من خبراء الحكومة الأميركية على مساعدة للصياغة القانونية لضمان امتثال النظام القانوني للدولة المضيفة للمعاير الدولية ، والتدريب على الأنظمة المالية، وتطوير وحدات الإستخبارات المالية، والتدريب على عمليات التحقيق "لتعقب المال" والتدريب القضائي والمتعلق بالمقاضاة.توفير التدريب والمساعدة الفنية للدول ذات الأولوية فيما يتعلق بوضع إطار قانوني لتجريم غسيل الأموال وتمويل الإرهابيين ثم تدريب وكلاء فرض القانون والمدّعين العامين لتطبيق القانون. ويمكن تقديم هذه المساعدة في الدولة أو المنطقة أو في الولايات المتحدة.تشجيع اقتسام عبء المسؤولية في تعزيز القدرة مع حلفائنا ومع المؤسسات المالية الدولية (صندوق النقد الدولي والبنك الدولي وبنوك التنمية الإقليمية) وعن طريق المنظمات الدولية مثل لجنة الأمم المتحدة ومجموعة المهمة الخاصة المالية المتعلقة بغسيل الأموال ودول الثماني.*مباديء أساسية لنظام فعال*
أدركت الولايات المتحدة وحلفاؤها بسرعة بعد هجمات 11/9 الحاجة الماسة إلى كشفوتفكيك وردع شبكات التمويل الإرهابي حول العالم. ولتحقيق ذلك يتعين على كل دولة أنتطور أنظمة قانونية ومالية واستخبارات مالية وفرض للقانون وقدرات ومؤسسات مقاضاةلمحاربة تمويل الإرهابيين وغسيل الأموال بفعالية. وقامت المجموعة العاملة لمكافحةتمويل الإرهابيين بتنظيم وتطوير برامج تدريب أميركية تتعلق بالمباديء الخمسةالتالية لنظام مكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين.
1- إطار قانوني لتجريم تمويل الإرهابيين: يتعين على كل دولة، لكي تتقيد بقرارمجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 1373 وبالتوصيات الثماني لمجموعة المهمة الخاصة الماليةالمتعلقة بتمويل الإرهابيين، أن تقوم بتجريم تمويل الإرهابيين وغسيل الأموال. ويتعين أن تضع التشريعات إجراءات فعالة لوقف وحجز أرصدة ممولي الإرهابيين ومؤيديهم. ويتعين على كل دولة أن توفر لوكلاء فرض القانون فيها وللسلطة القضائية سلطة كافيةلملاحقة ومقاضاة حالات تمويل الإرهابيين. ويتعين على كل دولة أن تقر الوثائقالرسمية المتعقلة بالإرهاب في أقرب فرصة ممكنة. وتوفر التشريعات الحازمة المتعلقةبمكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين وغسيل الأموال لكل دولة الأساس القانوني الضروري لمحاربةغسيل الأموال وتمويل الإرهابيين. وقد توفر الولايات المتحدة المساعدة الفنيةالمتعلقة بصياغة التشريعات التي تؤدي إلى تجريم الإرهاب وتمويل الإرهابيين للدولالتي تطلب مثل هذه المساعدة عن طريق وزارة العدل والوكالة الأميركية للإنماءالدولي. ويمكن في بعض الحالات أن تقوم الولايات المتحدة بوضع ترتيب لوجود مستشارينقانونيين مقيمين لتقديم المساعدة للمسؤولين القضائيين في بلادهم.
2- الإشراف التنظيمي المالي لحماية نزاهة النظام المصرفي: تعد حماية القطاعالمالي من تمويل الإرهابيين وإساءة الاستعمال الجنائية عنصرا أساسيا في استراتيجيةالتدريب على مكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين والمساعدة الفنية. ويتعين على كل دولة، وفقاللمعايير الدولية، أن تحدد الوكالة التنظيمية التي توكل إليها مسؤولية تقيدالمؤسسات المالية التابعة للبنوك ولغير البنوك بالإجراءات الخاصة بمحاربة تمويلالإرهابيين. ويتعين على الحكومات أن تقوم بتطوير أنظمة وإجراءات تقيد بمكافحة غسيلالأموال حازمة وأن تقيم نظاما رسميا للمؤسسات المالية للإبلاغ عن النشاطات المشبوهةللوكالات التنظيمية. ويتعين على كل دولة أن تحدد عقوبات كالغرامات المالية لضمانفعالية نظام التقيد. ويحتاج البنك المركزي ومنظمو الإستثمارات وغيرها من الوكالاتالمشرفة إلى تثقيف القطاع الخاص فيما يتعلق بإساءة الإستعمال المحتملةللإرهابيين.
وقد توفر الولايات المتحدة المساعدة لتعزيز أنظمة التنظيم المالية للدول التيتطلب مثل هذه المساعدة عن طريق واضعي أنظمتنا كبنك الاحتياطي الفدرالي وشركة تأمينالودائع الفدرالية ومكتب مراقب الحسابات النقدية. ويشتمل التدريب على مساقات لمدققيالبنوك حول الإبلاغ عن تقارير النشاطات المشبوهة وكشف التمويل للإرهابيين وخطط غسيلالأموال.
3- وحدة الاستخبارات المالية كحلقة الوصل بين القطاعين الخاص والعام: يتعين على كل دولة أن تنشيء وحدة استخبارات مالية لجمع وتحليل وتوزيع الاستخباراتالمالية وإقرار التشريعات لتفويض مثل هذا الجمع للمعلومات. ويتعين على هذه الوحدةأن تقوم بتطوير نظام فعال للمؤسسات المالية ووكالات التنظيم الحكومية للإبلاغ عنالنشاطات المشبوهة المتعلقة بتمويل الإرهابيين وغسيل الأمول لوحدة الاستخباراتالمالية. ويتعين أن تكون الوحدة مسؤولة عن تحليل تقارير النشاطات المشبوهة هذهوإحالة تلك الحالات لوكالات فرض القانون للتحقيق فيها. ويتعين على هذه الوحدة أيضاأن تنشيء قنوات مناسبة للمشاركة في الاستخبارات المالية مع نظيراتها الأجنبيةللمساعدة في التحقيقات المتعلقة بالجرائم المالية. وتوفر الولايات المتحدة، عن طريقشبكة فرض قوانين الجرائم المالية التابعة لوزارة المالية، التدريب والمساعدة الفنيةلوحدات الاستخبارات المالية الأجنبية. وتشتمل مثل هذه المساعدة على توفير المعداتوتقييمات تكنولوجيا المعلومات وبرمجيات الكمبيوتر التحليلية المتخصصة والتدرب علىالتحليل لوحدات الاستخبارات المالية الجديدة. والولايات المتحدة عضو فعال في مجموعةإيغمونت لوحدات الاستخبارات المالية وتقوم بشكل منتظم بتبني الأعضاء الراغبين فيالانضمام إلى تلك المجموعة.
4- تحقيقات فرض القانون لتعقب ممولي الإرهابيين: يتعين منح وكالات فرض القانونسلطة قانونية ملائمة لتعقب الجرائم المالية، بما في ذلك حالات تمويل الإرهابيين. وقد تشتمل مثل هذه السلطة على صلاحية القيام بعمليات سرية ومراقبة إلكترونيةللتحقيق في الجرائم المالية. ويتعين على الحكومات أن تنشيء وحدات متخصصة ومجموعاتمهمات خاصة تضم وكالات متعددة لتعقب حالات تمويل الإرهابيين. ويتعين على وكالات فرضالقانون أن تنسق التحقيقات ومقاضاة حالات تمويل الإرهابيين مع السلطةالقضائية.
وتوفر الولايات المتحدة برامج المساعدة في شكل تدريب على التحقيقاتالمالية لوكلاء فرض القانون الأجانب، بما في ذلك مكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي وبرامجمساعدة مكافحة الإرهاب الأمنية الدبلوماسية التابعة لوزارة الخارجية وقسم التحقيقاتالجنائية في دائرة ضريبة الدخل ومكتب الهجرة وفرض الجمارك، وتقدم دروسا تدريبيةلنظرائها الأجانب لتطوير المهارات الضرورية للتحقيق في الجرائم المالية بما فيهاتمويل الإرهابيين.
5- العملية القضائية/ المقاضاة لمثول ممولي الإرهابيين أمام العدالة: يتعين علىكل دولة أن تقرر الوحدة القضائية التي تتولى مسؤولية مقاضاة قضايا تمويلالإرهابيين. وبالنظر للطبيعة الفنية المعقدة لحالات تمويل الإرهابيين، يتعين اختيارفريق متدرب جيدا من المدعين العامين من الملين بالجرائم المالية لتعقب هذهالتحقيقات. ويحتاج القضاة والمأمورون القضائيون إلى التعرف على حالات تمويلالإرهابيين لأنهم ربما لم ينظروا في مثل هذه القضايا في الماضي.
وقد توفرالولايات المتحدة مساعدة فنية عن طريق وزارة العدل للسلطات القضائية للحلفاءالأجانب باستخدام حالات مدروسة لتوضيح كيفية تطبيق التشريعات الجديدة لمكافحة تمويلالإرهابيين وكيفية مقاضاة القضايا بنجاح.
*الجهود الدولية*
بما أن العولمة قامت بتسهيل حركة الناس والمنتجات ورأس المال عبر الحدود فإنمشكلة تمويل الإرهابيين يجب أن تعالج على صعيد عالمي. وقد سعت الولايات المتحدة فيمرحلة مبكرة إلى توطيد التعاون الدولي على جبهة تعزيز قدرة مكافحة الإرهاب كعنصر منعناصر الحرب العالمية على الإرهاب. وبناء على ذلك، أدركت المجموعة العاملة لمكافحةتمويل الإرهابيين قيود الموارد المالية والبشرية المفروضة على جهود مكافحة تمويلالإرهابيين وشجعت على اقتسام العبء العالمي لتوفير التدريب والمساعدةالفنية.
ووفرت الولايات المتحدة مساعدة لمكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين لعدة دول فيإفريقيا وآسيا وأوروبا وأميركا اللاتينية والشرق الأوسط على أساس ثنائي ومتعددالأطراف. وقمنا بالعمل عن كثب مع لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب التابعة للأمم المتحدة ومعمكتب الأمم المتحدة لسياسة السيطرة على المخدرات لتنسيق الطلبات والعروض المتعلقةبالمساعدة الفنية. وقامت الولايات المتحدة بدعم مبادرات رئيسية لمجموعة المهمةالخاصة المالية لتعزيز مكافحة غسيل الأموال وأنظمة مكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين. وقامتالولايات المتحدة عن طريق المجموعة العاملة لمكافحة الإرهاب التابعة لدول الثمانيبتنسيق مساعدتها للدول الأمامية في مناطق مكافحة الإرهاب المختلفة. كما عملتالولايات المتحدة مع منظمات إقليمية مثل منظمة الدول الأميركية ومنظمة التعاونالإقتصادي لمنطقة المحيط الهاديء الآسيوية ومنظمة الأمن والتعاون في أوروبا لزيادةالتوعية بإساءة الاستعمال المحتملة من قبل ممولي الإرهابيين. كما أننا نتعاون معالمؤسسات المالية الدولية بما فيها صندوق النقد الدولي والبنك الدولي وبنك التنميةالآسيوي في مشاريع مكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين التي تسهم في التنمية الاقتصاديةوبسلامة الأسواق الدولية. فعلى سبيل المثال، أطلقت منظمة التعاون الاقتصادي لمنطقةالمحيط الهاديء الآسيوية مبادرة لتعزيز قدرة مكافحة الإرهاب لتأمين النقل السليمللناس والبضائع والمال. وتم تأسيس مبادرة الأمن المالي والتجارة الإقليمية تحترعاية بنك التنمية الآسيوي لتوفير تعزيز القدرة في مناطق مكافحة غسيل الأموالومكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين وأمن الملاحة الجوية والموانيء والملاحة البحرية.
*خاتمة*
يتعين على الدول، لكي تحد من تدفق الأموال للإرهابيين، أن تعالج تهديد تمويلالإرهابيين محليا وعالميا لحرمان الشبكات الإرهابية من التمويل والملاذ الآمن. وبوسع الدول، عن طريق تعزيز القدرة، أن تعزز قدراتها القانونية والتنظيمية الماليةوالاستخباراتية المالية والمتعلقة بفرض القانون والقضائية لمحاربة تمويلالإرهابيين. وبوسع المجتمع الدولي، عن طريق استخدام موراده بفعالية لتساعد الدولعلى مواجهة التحديات التي يشكلها تمويل الإرهابيين، أن تحمي الأنظمة المالية بصورةأفضل ضد إساءة الاستعمال من قبل ممولي الإرهابيين حول العالم.

----------

